# Choccy nostalgia



## robert@fm (Jul 23, 2011)

Mention of Fry's Five Centres in another thread has reminded me of a similar, but slightly more exotic, choc bar (I think it was from the 1970s).

Someone used to do a bar which, instead of squares, had bits shaped like the kind of chocs one might find in a selection box -- except that it was a bar, not a box.  But those bits had different fillings.

Who did this, and what was it called -- or am I suffering FMS in my old age? 

Also, whatever happened to El-Van High Juice Content fizzy drinks?  They were lovely, especially the grapefruit...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2011)

That would be Cadbury's Milk Tray bar!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 23, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> Mention of Fry's Five Centres in another thread has reminded me of a similar, but slightly more exotic, choc bar (I think it was from the 1970s).
> 
> Someone used to do a bar which, instead of squares, had bits shaped like the kind of chocs one might find in a selection box -- except that it was a bar, not a box.  But those bits had different fillings.
> 
> ...



OMG I remember that now robert, wow, I had forgotton all about that lovely pastimeIt was delicious wasn't it?  Big companies, please bring back the yummy nostalgia,erm that's the chocolate variety. Memories are lovlely.  Sheena


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jul 23, 2011)

does anyone remember Cabanas?


----------



## Paul (Jul 23, 2011)

O how I loved those Lime cordial squires I can taste it now  happy days


----------



## Steff (Jul 23, 2011)

Too young to remmember any of these


p.s my dad brought my son some poppets and id not even seen them for years


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Spangles..... where the helll did they go???  

Heidi
xx


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh Wow!! - check this site out !!!

http://www.cybercandy.co.uk/aaasmt/...c_2/pic_1/add_custsearch/stc_1/scope_short#99


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 23, 2011)

Now you've really asked for  it : http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/frys-orange-cream-p-145.html


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 23, 2011)

When my daughter gets married next year instead of favours we are going to have a sweet cart with old fashioned sweets on.  and pick and mix sweets on.

Don't tell anybody though as its a secret


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 23, 2011)

Of course we really should buy these:http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/advanced_search_result.php?is_sugar_free=0


----------



## trophywench (Jul 24, 2011)

Now you've started me .... Caramac - I craved it just before diagnosis - obviously my body was crying out for sugar cos the ole beta cells were shufflin off this mortal coil - used to eat two on the bus on the way home from work, then felt sick all night ..... so that's forever engraved in my memory banks and the mere thought of it makes me feel nauseous 

Anyone remember Jamiesons caramel eggs?  Teeny little choc eggs with gorgeous runny caramel inside; each one wrapped in spotted foil, bought by the quarter ..... proper pineapple rock that when you sucked intead of crunched, it went into holes bit like old fashioned cinder toffee?  And what was the large Cadbury's bar that came out same time as Old Jamaica, but was full of candied peel instead of rum and raisin?  Aztec??? - obviously not liked as much as OJ as it disappeared quicker than I could buy it !


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 24, 2011)

This thread and the linked sites has brought back quite a few memories:  Fry's Peppermint Cream (one of the best mint choc bars ever), Caramac, that Cadbury's candied-peel bar, Cadbury's Walnut (I think they did a brazil-nut bar as well -- chopped ones of course), licorice wood...

Making me feel quite hungry.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 24, 2011)

The Bournville block with the roasted almonds in, did it have raisins as well, or just nuts?  Drool .....


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 25, 2011)

I loved Fry's peppermint cream! And when did you last see a gobstopper?


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 25, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> I loved Fry's peppermint cream! And when did you last see a gobstopper?



Does anyone remember the pink 'pink panther' bars that tasted just like nesquick?...or Rise and Shine orange juice you made yourself by adding water to crystals?


----------



## Andrew (Jul 25, 2011)

*Chocolate   !*

Frys also did a fruit bar the same shape - I have not thought of it in years, My uncle used to get us bags of rejects from the factory,  which became cadbury's then shut to move to poland.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 25, 2011)

*Crystals*

Yes  

we used to get the crystals and put them into our mouths, thye popped.


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 26, 2011)

Andrew Wilkinson said:


> Frys also did a fruit bar the same shape



There were at least two fruit choc bars in the distinctive Frys shape; Frys Orange Cream, and Frys Five Centres, the mention of which in another thread prompted this one.


----------



## Donald (Jul 26, 2011)

Try this site  I could get lost in there




http://humbugsweetshop.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=1390


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't remember many of these chocs but boy I wish I did!!!

Think they brought back the Spangles Heidi a while ago but they never took off as well with todays generation!

I loved the Terrys wafer bars...they used to do a milk and plain, the bar reminds me of infant primary school in the tuck shop! Oh and the crisps 'puffs' loved those!!

Caramacs are still for sale in many shops today, I love the caramac ice cream bars you can get! Yum!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> I loved the Terrys wafer bars...they used to do a milk and plain, the bar reminds me of infant primary school in the tuck shop! ...



Oh my! I loved the plain chocolate Terry's wafers!  I was noshing them long after primary school!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 26, 2011)

I echo the plain choc Waifas - dribble.

Now - anyone old enough to remember Nibbits?

Or a choc bar (?Terry's?) called Tiffin?


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2011)

Tiffin! Oh good grief, I had forgotten about that. I used to love those, but wasn't it Cadbury's?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2011)

OK then - anyone remember Bar Six?


----------



## casey (Jul 26, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss, i remember Bar Six well. Loved it.
Slightly off topic, but similar. Does anybody remember a fizzy soft drink from the 1970s called Cresta?. It was gorgeous, but i cannot find anybody else that remembers it. I am begining to think it is all in my head lol, but i know it was real.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2011)

casey said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss, i remember Bar Six well. Loved it.
> Slightly off topic, but similar. Does anybody remember a fizzy soft drink from the 1970s called Cresta?. It was gorgeous, but i cannot find anybody else that remembers it. I am begining to think it is all in my head lol, but i know it was real.



Sigh, yes I remember it, or at least the ad with the polar bear. It was "frothy man"! The strawberry one was OK I suppose, despite being a sort of radioactive pink.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2011)

casey said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss, i remember Bar Six well. Loved it.
> Slightly off topic, but similar. Does anybody remember a fizzy soft drink from the 1970s called Cresta?. It was gorgeous, but i cannot find anybody else that remembers it. I am begining to think it is all in my head lol, but i know it was real.



Do you mean...


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2011)

That's the boy right enough. I've been reading the Wiki, brief but amusing. I don't recall any mention of Rimsky Korsakov though, just the slogan.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 26, 2011)

What about...'I'll risk it for a 'swisskit'. I can't remember totally what they were like now - I seem to remember muesli - ish?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> What about...'I'll risk it for a 'swisskit'. I can't remember totally what they were like now - I seem to remember muesli - ish?


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jul 26, 2011)

anyone remember the quattro drink from the mid 80s?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> anyone remember the quattro drink from the mid 80s?



I remember the name, but not the drink - perhaps I'm thinking of the Audi Quattro!


----------



## Steff (Jul 26, 2011)

Wheres my wispa gold gone


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 6, 2012)

Just remembered another one, which is a good excuse to bump this thread. 

In the 1970s there used to be boat-shaped cupcakes called Kunzle Showboats -- a quarter-inch thick shell of chocolate with a cream filling.  Who nade them, and when did they go?


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 6, 2012)

I remember Kunzle teacakes, and my mother telling me they went bust, although they seem to have been owned at one time by J Lyons:http://www.kzwp.com/lyons/boughtcompanies.htm
so maybe they killed the brand.

Link from the JLyon site to: http://www.kzwp.com/lyons/kunzle.htm
the history of Kunzle.

Found this for you David:http://www.davidpilling.net/wiki/index.php/Kunzle


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 6, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> What about...'I'll risk it for a 'swisskit'. I can't remember totally what they were like now - I seem to remember muesli - ish?





Northerner said:


>



Strangely didn't see this thread last year,  but it's made my day indeed..

I soooo remember the 'Swisskit'  and the 'I'll risk it for a 'swisskit' advert the one where they are hiding behind a log, a snow scene in the woods, with a abomable (sp) snowman...   the the chap stands up and say 'I'll risk it for a swisskit' 

Every time I when this type of conversation crops up, and I say about the swisskit, Nobody remembers it and tells me the Swisskit bar never existed...

I knew it did, I really did

Just wait until Les gets home from work....


----------



## cazscot (Apr 6, 2012)

I was never a great chocolate fan as a child but remember some of the bars fondly (especially the Terry's plain choc with the red wrapper). My favourite childhood memories were Cremona foam and Tab cola. I used to eat tins of Campbell's meat balls by the bucket load...  Makes my stomach churn when I think about the rubbish I used to consume


----------



## Marier (Apr 6, 2012)

Sheilagh1958
Thats a fab idea  Far  better than  Favours   
x


----------

